# Sheltie size?



## Sheltie:) (Mar 20, 2010)

hello,

We recently purchased a purbred Sheltie from a wonderful breeder. He is only going to be our family pet, no breeding or shows for him. I stumbled upon a Sheltie growth chart Schedule. I understand that show dogs must not be smaller than 12 inches or larger than 16 inches at the withers. Judah was 14 inches and 12.8 lbs @ 16 weeks. According to the growth chart he should have only been between 12 - 13 inches. Both of his parents were well within acceptable range. We all would kinda like it if he was alittle larger than usual.

How much taller can we expect him to grow in his first year? Has anyone seen an actual larger Sheltie? I'm not talking about a smaller Collie. Just a large purbred Sheltie. 

He is such an easy dog and wonderful friend. We are curious to see what he will look like. Can't wait till his gorgeous full Sable Merle coat somes in. SO very happy to have him.

Thanks for any info,
Nikki


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shelties go oversized a LOT. They have collie blood in them not very far back so it pops up in good lines even very very often. My first sheltie was 35 lbs.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yup, our first Sheltie from a wonderful breeder grew to be almsot 40 lbs! The rest of the litter was well within the normal size range.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

A friend of mine has a VERY well-bred sheltie (At least one parent is a champion, and I think both may be- they're around 15" ish but I've only met them once) who is probably 17.5" and 35+ pounds. He's a MOOSE. Kaylee is pretty sure he's actually a collie puppy and adores him. He's retired now but has his MACH and I think his UD.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I was sold Blaze as a sheltie. he is 20inchs at sholder and just over 60lbs. I doubt he is a sheltie, more then likely a collie X sheltie mix. Every one thinks he is a smaller collie. so that is just what I call him.
He is a puppy mill dog. so your guess is as good as mine lol 

Ill never know what he is. but oh well. one or the other or mix of both,


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Agree...most Shelties bump or exceed the upper limits.
My 12 year old male is 16" and 30 pounds. My 11 year old female is 15". Other Shelties I've had were 18" and close to 40 pounds.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

My merle is about 20" tall and weighs a lean 34lbs so yep, they come big! Our other sheltie is about 14" and 26lbs. She's a more normal size but truth be told, I like em big LOL


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, we were very grateful Sandy was clearly going to be big. We'd never have been able to get him otherwise, as that was his only flaw. He was perfect otherwise, and if he hadn't looked like he'd be an oversized Sheltie, the breeder would have kept him for her next show dog. Lucky for us he was a big boy because he was an amazing dog!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Ruckus came from show parents. he is 19-20 inches tall, 41lbs. he is not fat, but very heavy boned. These people who showed LOVED the heavier boned shelties, but it is sooo hard to keep them in size when you breed for thicker bones/head


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Found some pictures of Sandy (his full name was Dynique's Sandstorm). I still miss that guy. 



















And his full sister Mandy (didn't choose the name, lol) She had the same parents but was born a year after Sandy. She had such a sad story. I had wanted her desperately as a puppy, but the parents said no. ( I was 12 at the time) The breeder sold her to what she thought was a great family, interviewed them, did everything a great breeder does, but found out a year later that they had lied and were actually a puppy mill!  She got her back, and gave her to me. It took us a year to get her trust fully, but she was a really great dog.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

We had the runt of the litter, a sweet little girl who was only 12 inches tall. I also know another Sheltie who's 13 inches tall.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sagira said:


> We had the runt of the litter, a sweet little girl who was only 12 inches tall. I also know another Sheltie who's 13 inches tall.


My other two were 14 inches. One was only 18 lbs. They vary a lot. Ours were 35 lbs, 25 lbs, and 18 lbs. All gorgeous. Such good dogs too.

I miss having shelties.


----------



## Sheltie:) (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you all for all your responses AND beautiful pics. As soon as I figure out how to post them I will.

SO if Judah was that big at 4 months how may more inches or pounds can i expect him to grow? Do they peak at a certain age like 1 year? I think he won't get his full coat til about 2? 

If we lived in the country I would get him another Sheltie from the same breeder. They are the most amazing dogs. Wish we eould have had one long ago. BUT, the cats dissagree, Judah spends most of his day trying to herd my Maine **** and he just can't like being herded by a puppy!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Ruckus did not stop growing coat until he was 3. and he continued to fill out until he was about 18 months old.

Ruckus nearly double his weight and grew about 5 inches from the age 4 months to 1 1/2 yrs old. All shelties are diffrent. I bet your guy will be about 18 inches tall, maybe around 35 lbs.

but like I said. all dogs grow differntly.


----------



## Sheltie:) (Mar 20, 2010)

Here r some pics of Judah

First at 6 weeks, then at 8 weeks, 14 weeks and 16 weeks.

He is a Sable Merle and just the moxt beautiful honey blonde because of the Merle. As you can imagine we have alot of pics of this Big boy. We aslo search the web often to see what other Shelties look like. What a beautiful breed.


----------

